# cifra stilistica



## albertine

Ciao a tutti,
Sapete dirmi se esiste una formula in francese per tradurre "cifra stilistica" o "cifra espressiva", ossia una caratteristica espressiva che contraddistingue la lingua di un personaggio o la scrittura di un autore, un "marchio" di riconoscimento, per così dire?
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Le style, la manière, la touche, la main, la patte . Le style è la parola più generale e più usata in qualsiasi ambito .


----------



## albertine

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti! alle tue orecchie suonerebbe corretto "trait stylistique distinctif"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Preferirei "style caractéristique" o "caractéristique de style" . "Trait stylistique distinctif" suona molto, ma molto tecnico . O forse "caractère stylistique distinctif" , questo , decisamente, sì . Suona bene .


----------



## albertine

Allora decisamente "caractère stylistique distinctif", che mi piace molto! grazie ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Figurati !


----------

